# Tepehone number for Dr Hunter in the Rvh



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Have any of you got the number for Dr Hunter in the rvh?

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi jillyhen

I have 90 635274 for his contact at the Royal. In fairness I think you will speak to one of the team there, but they will e mail him.
Everything go ok last night?

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks mags

Ive rang and spoke to a lady in medical records and she is going to email Dr Hunter.

yeah sw visit went well she wasnt going to let us get started due to the recent ivf.

Jillyhen


----------

